# GI Tests - Almost Normal?



## nutriqueen (Dec 16, 2002)

Although i have had every test in the books which have all come back practically normal (this is a story in itself), the continuous intense pain persists which amkes me wonder how IBS can cause such torture to someones body. For me, its unsettling eventhough I do beleive I have IBS, I always wonder if there isnt something else going on. You see, Crohns and colitis run on both sides of my family affecting 3 of my 6 cousins, my grandmother, and 1 great aunt. I know this has been a concern of my doctor's as well but the tests seems to be OK.Now the story about the tests which perhaps someone out there can relate to.. i've had a barium enema on which they said they saw little ulcers throughout the colon....a few days later my doctor says he needs to do a scope to biopsy(just of the sigmoid colon cuz thats where the ulcers were)and sure enuf the ulcers are still there disspelling his theory that it was prep induced. He biopsied, sent them off to pathology came back with no signs of inflammation. That was 4 years ago. This past April, had a complete colonoscopy done and the same thing happened - the colon was obviously red and irritated and a bit bumpy looking - again biopsy shows everything normal. Aslo, upon abdominal ulta sound, the technician seemed to have spent the most time looking at the area which is the most sore (lower left) when i asked her if she saw anything she said "i'm trying to decide if the bowel is thckened or not". Ultimately, she decided that it wasnt. So, while these tests should put my mind at ease that there is nothing more serious wrong....I am always left with that element of doubt especially since my symptoms have yet to disappear.Can anyone relate or had similar experiences with their results????


----------

